# I need help for my new locusts!



## Marrihilfe (Jul 1, 2021)

Please someone can you help me?

I really need some help with my locusts I bought yesterday!

I purchased them from a pet shop here in the UK, I wanted to keep them as pets, I don't have any reptiles. I got them for free, as most of the locusts in the box were dead.










This is my setup, usually with a well ventilated plastic lid on top, with a hole for the 60W heat lamp. I turned the lamp off overnight. There's a thin layer of sand and many garden sticks inside.
I put a selection of fresh greens in, they ate only little since yesterday. The heat in the tank dries it out very fast.

Everything seemed to be going great until today one started to moult and it was trying for at least an hour before it fell off the branch. I put it on a flat surface in a different container and it is now struggling but hasn't got much further. It doesn't seem like it has any energy left. It lies mostly still and gives a quick push occasionally. (Below)










Another one has started acting wierd, like it lost its coordination and is dizzy? I separated it into a different container.

Please can someone who knows about locust care help me? What am I doing wrong and can I save these locusts?


----------



## M1chelle (May 20, 2020)

As you said most of them were dead, it's likely they might be they weren't fed & watered enough prior to you getting them.

I'm not sure about saving them, sorry.

How do you provide water for them? What temperature are they kept at?


----------



## Marrihilfe (Jul 1, 2021)

M1chelle said:


> As you said most of them were dead, it's likely they might be they weren't fed & watered enough prior to you getting them.
> 
> I'm not sure about saving them, sorry.
> 
> How do you provide water for them? What temperature are they kept at?


Thank you for your reply! I'm afraid I'm not sure of the exact temperature, my tank thermometer is still in the post. 😔 I'm worried its a bit too hot, as it's a 60W lamp for a small tank. I'll let you know once it arrives. 
As for water I read you aren't supposed to give them any, but I gave them the juiciest greens I could find. Since they started acting wierd I put citrus slices in as a water source but they haven't been touched...


----------



## M1chelle (May 20, 2020)

That is correct but locusts still require water. I rinse all their food so they can lick the water droplets off them and I use aqua balls.

I'd suggest to turn the heater off until you have the thermostat as temp is probably your issue. I don't heat locusts this time of year.

I also spray the locusts so there are water droplets but not enough for them to drown


----------



## Marrihilfe (Jul 1, 2021)

M1chelle said:


> That is correct but locusts still require water. I rinse all their food so they can lick the water droplets off them and I use aqua balls.
> 
> I'd suggest to turn the heater off until you have the thermostat as temp is probably your issue. I don't heat locusts this time of year.
> 
> I also spray the locusts so there are water droplets but not enough for them to drown


Yes thank you so much! So they do just fine at 20 degrees indoors? It probably was the heat then. I will put them near lightly sprayed grass so they hopefully rehydrate themselves.

Do you know what I could do to help the moulting one? It's still alive but is just lying there with a crack in it's shell.

Thank you so so much for your help. I really hope they still have the energy to pull through.


----------



## M1chelle (May 20, 2020)

I would recommend to never use heat without a thermostat the heat can get incredibly hot. Your lucky it was only a few.

tbh I'm not sure what might work. it might get attacked my the other locusts. I'd suggest having a water droplet next it in hope it will drink it.


----------



## Marrihilfe (Jul 1, 2021)

M1chelle said:


> I would recommend to never use heat without a thermostat the heat can get incredibly hot. Your lucky it was only a few.
> 
> tbh I'm not sure what might work. it might get attacked my the other locusts. I'd suggest having a water droplet next it in hope it will drink it.


Thank you  I have them in a room temperature box with damp grass and kale now. I gave the dizzy one some water droplets which it is drinking. It seems to look like bit healthier already! But only time will tell. Thank you again for taking the time to help, I appreciate it so much. I'll post an update when I can.


----------



## M1chelle (May 20, 2020)

Glad to help ☺

I'm no expert, so look into what heat they should be kept at. That way, when your thermostat arrives you know they will be okay and just keep them watered and fed.

I only keep my locusts as feeders but I treat them as best I can till then, they are fun to watch 😁 I've noticed that they don't tend to eat much compared to crickets, I'm not fond of crickets 🦗

Hope they all make it 🤞


----------



## MikeO233 (Sep 14, 2014)

Just checking - You are aware of the lifespan of a locust?


----------



## Marrihilfe (Jul 1, 2021)

MikeO233 said:


> Just checking - You are aware of the lifespan of a locust?


Thanks MikeO223 for the reply, I am aware they are only meant to live a couple months but mine are still nymphs, fourth or fifth instar I think.


----------



## jackcsmith91 (Feb 18, 2021)

Hi, I k


Marrihilfe said:


> Please someone can you help me?
> 
> I really need some help with my locusts I bought yesterday!
> 
> ...


Hi, I keep locusts for my reptiles, they tend to have a short lifespan but they can be kept. To set this in context, you need to think about what they are, where they come from and their requirements. I read an article on them and this enabled me to keep locusts alive for anywhere up to 8 weeks (not through them dying, through them being fed to my animals). When I bought my locusts from a pet shop, I kept them in the plastic containers they came in and was feeding them daily and they would die almost instantly. This is because at room temperature they can’t digest their food and it rots inside them. It was costing me £127 a month just on bugs, and a lot die. Locusts are primarily located in swarms in hot places, a bit like Africa. They need high heat, low humidity, food and space. My locusts are kept on top of my large Vivarium… 34c, fed fresh greens every day, no water with big egg cartons for them to climb and moult/shed. They have pours on them that get blocked up from humidity which can cause them to die, but also when they die, they decompose quickly therefore increasing humidity. Dead locusts need to be removed ASAP to reduce humidity. They should get enough moisture from greens, providing these greens are washed under running water to rid of any pesticides, this will give them enough to keep hydrated (I have adult locusts that are nearly 2 months old now and they do not have a water source). They aren’t nocturnal, so should have warmth in the day, and no heat source at night. I’ll try to find the article now for you.


----------



## jackcsmith91 (Feb 18, 2021)

As per my above message:

ps, I know I mentioned low humidity, they need some form of humidity to be able to moult, this can be achieved by providing them with damp greens but water isn’t really a requirement (not saying that you can’t give it to them, because I know some people do) but they can knock drops onto the floor making the substrate (floor matter) wet.
In order to moult fully, they need to hang - not be kept flat  



Livefood UK Ltd.


----------



## Marrihilfe (Jul 1, 2021)

jackcsmith91 said:


> As per my above message:
> 
> ps, I know I mentioned low humidity, they need some form of humidity to be able to moult, this can be achieved by providing them with damp greens but water isn’t really a requirement (not saying that you can’t give it to them, because I know some people do) but they can knock drops onto the floor making the substrate (floor matter) wet.
> In order to moult fully, they need to hang - not be kept flat
> ...


Hi Jack, 

thank you so much for your answer, there's a lot of very good advice. Glad to hear you are able to keep your locust alive that long, that gives me a lot of hope for the future. 

My tank was at 35 degrees c and 45% humidity, so the conditions weren't the problem. I didn't give them any water either. Sadly they all passed away since my last post, one fell down off the branch it was moulting from and then failed to moult because it had no energy and the other two died from what is suspect is insecticide poisoning. They were all very dehydrated and weak from being in the pet store too long (most in the box were already dead) and when I fed them broccoli, I suspect that even though I washed it there were still insecticide residues in the tiny gaps. They died after acting very 'drunk' for a while, kicking with their hind legs. It was very sad to see...  

But lessons learned for next time, I have grown some pots of wheat grass as I read they go mad for it. Thank you so much for your advice and I am so happy to see all the friendly advice on this forum, I now feel a lot more confident on what to do if and when I get some more!

-Maria


----------

